# Chesapeake Jubilee Results



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2009)

3.  3 Eyes
2.  BBQGuru
1.  Woodchicks



overall results right now per Bill TGG.


----------



## Diva Q (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Nancy & Ron 
and to all others who got calls!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2009)

wow!  great job beachbum!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 17, 2009)

What a great contest! I couldn't have made it without Rick from catsass bbq helping me all weekend, and the best runner in the world...

Mr. Bill Small himself!

Thanks guys


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2009)

congrats Dan!....please don't encourage Bill....he already told me
he cooked the ribs for you!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 17, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2009)

So Bill has time to run boxes for Dan but he can't cook with his partner Gary?!?!?!?   :?


----------



## Bruce B (May 18, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> So Bill has time to run boxes for Dan but he can't cook with his partner Gary?!?!?!?   :?



There you go...


----------



## Gary in VA (May 18, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> So Bill has time to run boxes for Dan but he can't cook with his partner Gary?!?!?!?   :?



yes, I was none to happy to find this out.... so... in light of all this... you will notice the logo has a space for a new name....

I am currently taking applications

no traitors please


----------



## Gary in VA (May 19, 2009)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> Screamin Nite Hog team could use a good rib man. Know anyone might be interested????



I might could dig someone up.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 20, 2009)

Be careful Gary. 3Eyz will take Bill in a heartbeat. Our team appreciates a BBQ legend


----------



## Gary in VA (May 20, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Be careful Gary. 3Eyz will take Bill in a heartbeat. Our team appreciates a BBQ legend



I know he is a good runner...(thats why I keep him)... but a Legend???  :roll:


----------

